# Donde esta Wally?? (version solo para profesionales...)



## Chico3001 (Oct 19, 2009)

Todos conocemos ese libro, asique comienzen... donde esta wally???


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

¡Encontré a Wally y a Gary Coleman! 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

y al lado e wally hal un barbeta colado !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

¡Tenés razón!
¿Qué hace sin gorrito ese?

(Si no encontraron a Wally, está al lado de este, que no tiene gorro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2009)

No se que cosa ilegal fuman y/o beben, pero podrían compartir.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2009)

yo creo que es un muy buen homenaje a semejante libro y programa de entretenimiento que todos vimos y jugamos cuando éramos chicos.

creo que tambien deberian hacerlo con:

ALF

y para los latinoamericanos:

El Chavo del Ocho


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se que cosa ilegal fuman y/o beben, pero podrían compartir.



+1

 Me no entender...

En el medio de la foto esta la carita de una ¿Caricatura? Ya la vieron?. Al lado del tipo del gorrito!!!
jejeje

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 20, 2009)

Al lado del tipo con remera a rayas blancas y rojas, el de anteojos 

Jajaja, estaba más facil de lo que imaginaba, se nota clarito el dibujo de wally, resalta bastante


----------



## Nepper (Oct 20, 2009)

JAJAJ!!!! que bueno!!!
barbeta colado!!!!
arriba a  la derecha, comenzando de derecha a izquierda el tercero, atras de la rubia, al costado del morocho, lateral del japones estoy yo!!!
además me saqué una foto con flash y no salió....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

hay otro colado mas .
o que perdio el gorrito, pero me parece que son de el mismo oficio.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se que cosa ilegal fuman y/o beben, pero podrían compartir.


...............


----------



## Limbo (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenass,

Muyyy facilon ehhh


> No se que cosa ilegal fuman y/o beben, pero podrían compartir.


jaja Te apoyo en la idea!


> yo creo que es un muy buen homenaje a semejante libro y programa de entretenimiento que todos vimos y jugamos cuando éramos chicos.
> 
> creo que tambien deberian hacerlo con:
> 
> ...


Ehhhh!!eh!!!! que el Chavo del ocho tambien se emitio en españa, yo fui un gran aficionado de pequeñajo!!!No se porque pero me reia con ellos  
Y ya si nos ponemos melancolicos... que me decis de Oliver y Benji/Campeones? no sé como lo llamariais alli.. pero quien no ha sufrido en esos partidos que los campos eran kilometricos, en donde el portero no hacia palomitas ni se tiraba sino que levitaba en el aire inexplicablemente (yo de pequeño m epreguntaba como todavia los coches no podian volar..)  en fin.. esa serie de series televisivas que marcaron epoca.

Y el principe de Bel-air que?? un pelin mas actual creo..

Saludooos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2009)

no solamente el barbeta esta sin los atavios de wally, mas a la izquierda hay un grone que se ve que de casualidad pasaba por ahi

saludos

PD:y cuando oliver pateaba la chilena?? volaba o que??


----------



## Limbo (Oct 21, 2009)

> PD:y cuando oliver pateaba la chilena?? volaba o que??


Eso tiene explicacion. En sus botas no tenia tacos, incorporaban un compresor de aire el cual impulsaba al susodicho....parece mentiraa, siendo miembro de una comunidad de "ciencia" y no lo sepas  

Y digo "ciencia" porque hay temas como este.. jeje

Saludosss!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2009)

o sea que este es un tema de cencia y estudeo??? je, que groso oliver, que manera de estar al pedo y ver dibujitos(y aca meto un suspiro, añorando)

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Eso tiene explicacion. En sus botas no tenia tacos, incorporaban un compresor de aire el cual impulsaba al susodicho...


Eso es de la segunda o tercera temporada en adelante, no recuerdo. Hasta entonces era sólo un guiso de porotos lo que usaba para lograr la elevación (y hay que ver cómo ayudaban a desconcentrar al arquero).


----------



## Limbo (Oct 21, 2009)

> o sea que este es un tema de cencia y estudeo???


Puse "ciencia" entre comillas por eso mismo, porque este tema tiene tan poco de ciencia como un programa de entre semana de esos que solo hacen que criticar jeje pero bueno, desconectar un poco nunca viene mal..


> (y hay que ver cómo ayudaban a desconcentrar al arquero)


De eso, no me acuerdo, pero, me puedo imaginar como lo desconcentraban


----------

